# Favorite Videos



## Andrew (Oct 19, 2005)

Some of my faves  

http://www.joemorrow.com/gallery/A/aliensong

http://www.joemorrow.com/gallery/O/olympics

http://www.joemorrow.com/gallery/B/baseball

ill post more later


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 20, 2005)

lol, you just posted three of my favs...

Out of interest, anybody know a good file host that I could upload a couple of video files to? Just small vids of various members of my creature empire feeding/breeding etc...

Cheers.

Dave


----------



## Ian (Nov 2, 2005)

yumhum. I believe this is a good one for uplaoding...

http://www.vidilife.com/default.cfm?campaign=5

haha andrew...those are great. See the first 2 before...glad I got the link again  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 2, 2005)

here is one of my favorites http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=874


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 2, 2005)

oh i forgot one here it is http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1265


----------



## *RYAN* (Nov 2, 2005)

well this isnt rly a faverite video .... listen to this guys mom she is psycho she lost her mind :shock: omg watch this

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/mean_mom.html


----------



## Andrew (Dec 20, 2005)

http://www.lookatentertainment.com/v/v-764.htm

http://gprime.net/video.php/getalife

http://www.lookatentertainment.com/v/v-1346.htm

http://www.lookatentertainment.com/v/v-414.htm


----------

